# Folding Picnic Wine Table



## ghost1066 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got an order for a folding wine table someone saw online. "Can you do that? I don't care what kind of wood." says feller. "Sure." says me having no clue how to make one. Download plans, sort of follow them, change things that were ugly or stupid, cut bits out and put them together. 

Since I didn't use my router I rounded over all the holes with a rasp and file as well as making them the correct size which they weren't. The board I had was a little narrow so I added the walnut to the handle side and turned a walnut dowel for the pivot. You can't see the bottom of the leg but it has a 6 inch long metal rod sticking out to push into the ground and hold the table.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2015)

Thats slick Tommy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2015)

Pretty cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 30, 2015)

Clever! Nothing like portability for wine lovers! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

